
The Lessons of Shell Shock - Hooke
https://www.historytoday.com/history-matters/lessons-shell-shock
======
acqq
George Carlin’s contribution to that history:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSp8IyaKCs0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSp8IyaKCs0)

~~~
smcnally
“I’ll betcha, if we’da still been calling it ‘Shell Shock,’ some of those
Vietnam veterans might have gotten the attention they needed at the time.” —
George Carlin

[https://youtu.be/hSp8IyaKCs0](https://youtu.be/hSp8IyaKCs0)

~~~
acqq
The link in your post leads to the exactly same video: hSp8IyaKCs0 only over
youtu.be instead of youtube.com.

Which surely confused me: I expected something new. What was the goal of
giving that link then?

~~~
smcnally
You are correct —- I had this on file and should have removed the link before
posting.

------
codetrotter
For a moment I thought this was going to be about
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shellshock_(software_bug)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shellshock_\(software_bug\))
but then I wondered why would History Today write about a software bug from a
couple of years ago. Turns out the linked article was not about the software
bug.

